# What Water Storage Barrels do you recommend?



## FermenterZym (Apr 11, 2011)

I was considering buying storage containers from Emergency Essentials. Has anyone have any thoughts on their products as well as other recommendations?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

Those should be good. I have the same but didn't get them from EE.

I also like the larger totes. I use these (in both 275 and 330 gallon sizes)


----------



## 101airborne (Jan 29, 2010)

bczoom said:


> Those should be good. I have the same but didn't get them from EE.
> 
> I also like the larger totes. I use these (in both 275 and 330 gallon sizes)


These are what i recommend as well if you have room for them. I am lucky enough that my Brother in law works at a place that he can get them free. They came filled with an organic, non-toxic solution they use where he works. the stuff is safe enough you could drink the chemical safely. The only "side effect" is a nasty taste and gives you gas. So we rinse them several times, fill with water ad 1/2 gallon of bleach and let sit for a couple of days then drain and re-fill. I currently have 6 and am getting some more soon.

If you look around many companies have these that are empty and will give them away if you'll come get them.


----------



## Centraltn (Feb 21, 2011)

My hubby found some online that fit our available space a bit better than those shown above. They hold 300 gallons each, they are 14 or 15 feet long and rounghly 30" high by about 2 ft (dont recall the actual dimensions) . He planned on getting 4 (they are $300 each I think), dropping an on demand D C waterpump from an RV into one- charging the battery to run the pump with a solar panel. When one tank is empty- lift the pump and place in the next while tank 1 refills through a filtered downspout from the gutters. We will resterilyze the water and be good to go.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

oldsoldier said:


> If you look around many companies have these that are empty and will give them away if you'll come get them.


1 - soft drink bottling companies - - these places often buy their syrup in totes and barrels and all are safe when rinsed out. Some may have had a "soap" that tastes bad but is food-grade and will not harm the body. These can be used for storing water that you won't drink, like for bathing or watering plants.

2- large bakeries buy vinegar, raisin juice, molasses and cooking oil in large drums and totes. They need to be cleaned, but I have found them to always be free.


----------



## Berta (Apr 8, 2011)

Craigslist. I found empty 55 gallon pickle barrels for $20. They have a screw on two piece lid (think canning jar lid). I have blue barrels that held agave syrup that I bought for $8, the pickle barrels were MUCH easier to clean. 

I have seen the 275 gallon totes on Craigslist also, they were anywhere from $75-150.


----------



## Hopetobeready (Apr 13, 2011)

I buy all my survival food and actually everything else from emergency essentials and their products are great and very reasonable. On their website beprepared.com you can order a catalog if you haven't already. Delivery charges are very reasonable. They go by cost, not weight.


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

Berta said:


> Craigslist. I found empty 55 gallon pickle barrels for $20. They have a screw on two piece lid (think canning jar lid). I have blue barrels that held agave syrup that I bought for $8, the pickle barrels were MUCH easier to clean.
> 
> I have seen the 275 gallon totes on Craigslist also, they were anywhere from $75-150.


there are lots of 275 gal water storage totes on Craigs now for 50-75 bucks each


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Anyone notice this post is 2 years old. The OP hasn't been back since 8-29-11. Just sayin.


----------



## Jerry D Young (Jan 28, 2009)

Something not mentioned in the two years is that when using food grade barrels that have contained other products, particularly sweet ones, is that while the product won't hurt you when it leaches into the water (and it will), that little bit of nutruients in the water will support algae and bacterial growth. You may have to treat the water when pulling it out, even if pre treated. 

And store plastic barrels and jugs on wood or plastic pallets, not directly on concrete. The chemicals in concrete will leach up into the plastic and then into the water. Takes a while, but it does happen.

Just my opinion.


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

Jerry D Young said:


> And store plastic barrels and jugs on wood or plastic pallets, not directly on concrete. The chemicals in concrete will leach up into the plastic and then into the water. Takes a while, but it does happen.


You know this as fact?


----------



## Jerry D Young (Jan 28, 2009)

Short answer: No

But I hear it enough from people I trust to take steps to prevent a potential problem, even if it is low risk.

Also, many of the barrel and drum manufacturers recommend against putting barrels and drums directly on concrete. They have some reason to recommend not having direct contact.

And the fact that things can leach out of plastic means that things can leach in, I would think.

As always, just my opinion.


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

From what I have read it's only _possible_ if it's heated concrete. Even then it's iffy.

Some things just get meme'd enough it becomes "fact".


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Jerry D Young said:


> You may have to treat the water when pulling it out, even if pre treated.


I totally agree, for the reasons mentioned. Don't take chances with microbes!


----------

